#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  problemas com cisco 2621 e LP Telefonica (ping alto)

## antonoel

Olá a todos, pedi uma IP internet para meu provedor de 1mb da telefonica, como estou longe da central foi instalado um regenerador que por informações no forum o link nao fica bom com ele, o sinal do modem chega via cabo de rede 2 pares (tecnologia SHDSL), problema que estou tendo é que o link quando chega a full (download + upload a + de 100kb/s) ou até mesmo quando passa dos 50kb/s o ping tanto de qualquer site, como da WAN remota vai a media de 500ms e chega aperder pacotes. Até meu ADSL antigo por enquanto esta melhor que esta LP. Agora com o o router era meu e eu que configurei pela primeira vez ele não sei se o problema é nas configurações ou no link segue abaixo informações que a telefonica me passou e como esta as configurações do cisco:

IP_WAN_LOCAL Character 1.1.1.166 
IP_WAN_MASK_LOCAL Character 255.255.255.252 
IP_WAN_REMOTO Character 1.1.1.165 
IP_WAN_MASK_REMOTO Character 255.255.255.252 
IP_LAN Character 2.2.2.240
IP_LAN_MASK Character 255.255.255.248 
Encap: HDLC

Esta foi a tabela da telefonica, estranho que no ip da lan foi passado um final 240 só que configurando o cisco ele nào aceita, tive que por final 241, 

segue abaixo como esta a configuração do router, lembrando que os ips não são os verdadeiros enviados pela telefonica.

Router#show config
Using 754 out of 29688 bytes
!
version 12.2
service timestamps debug uptime
service timestamps log uptime
service password-encryption
!
hostname Router
!
enable secret 5 $1$4LW3$ZHOzEadsad1\mO/uwlO6V0
enable password 7 1213160B12E
!
ip subnet-zero
!
!
ip name-server 200.153.0.68
ip name-server 200.153.0.196
!
call rsvp-sync
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
interface FastEthernet0/0
ip address 2.2.2.241 255.255.255.248
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface Serial0/0
ip address 1.1.1.166 255.255.255.252
!
interface FastEthernet0/1
no ip address
shutdown
duplex auto
speed auto
!
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 1.1.1.165
no ip http server
ip pim bidir-enable
!
!
dial-peer cor custom
!
!
!
!
line con 0
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
password 7 03247090122090128
login
!
end

Router#show version
Cisco Internetwork Operating System Software
IOS (tm) C2600 Software (C2600-IS-M), Version 12.2(7), RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
Copyright (c) 1986-2002 by cisco Systems, Inc.
Compiled Tue 15-Jan-02 23:58 by pwade
Image text-base: 0x80008088, data-base: 0x81070674
ROM: System Bootstrap, Version 11.3(2)XA4, RELEASE SOFTWARE (fc1)
Router uptime is 23 hours, 42 minutes
System returned to ROM by power-on
System image file is "flash:c2600-is-mz.122-7.bin"
cisco 2621 (MPC860) processor (revision 0x101) with 44032K/5120K bytes of memory
.
Processor board ID JAB040400CM (2138407046)
M860 processor: part number 0, mask 49
Bridging software.
X.25 software, Version 3.0.0.
2 FastEthernet/IEEE 802.3 interface(s)
1 Serial network interface(s)
32K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory.
16384K bytes of processor board System flash (Read/Write)
Configuration register is 0x2102

----------


## MarcusMaciel

vc setou o encapsulamento hdlc na porta que entra o seu link ??

*encapsulation hdlc
*

----------


## MarcusMaciel

cola um 

show interface Serial0/0

aqui tambem  :Smile:

----------


## antonoel

> cola um 
> 
> show interface Serial0/0
> 
> aqui tambem


Router#show interface Serial0/0
Serial0/0 is up, line protocol is up
Hardware is PowerQUICC Serial
Internet address is 1.1.1.166/30
MTU 1500 bytes, BW 1544 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec,
reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
Encapsulation HDLC, loopback not set
Keepalive set (10 sec)
Last input 00:00:04, output 00:00:09, output hang never
Last clearing of "show interface" counters never
Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 1135
Queueing strategy: weighted fair
Output queue: 0/1000/64/1135 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
Conversations 0/86/256 (active/max active/max total)
Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
Available Bandwidth 1158 kilobits/sec
5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
3791931 packets input, 722755012 bytes, 0 no buffer
Received 6623 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
1318 input errors, 793 CRC, 379 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 146 abort
5577172 packets output, 3129432646 bytes, 0 underruns
0 output errors, 0 collisions, 1 interface resets
0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
0 carrier transitions
DCD=up DSR=up DTR=up RTS=up CTS=up

----------


## MarcusMaciel

vc nao consegue pingar a outra ponta ???

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pelo que pude ver tambem ta com bastante crc 

1318 input errors, 793 CRC, 379 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 146 abort

da um clear int s0/0

e da outr show int s0/0

----------


## antonoel

> pelo que pude ver tambem ta com bastante crc 
> 
> 1318 input errors, 793 CRC, 379 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 146 abort
> 
> da um clear int s0/0
> 
> e da outr show int s0/0


Router#clear int s0/0
Router#show int s0/0
Serial0/0 is up, line protocol is up
Hardware is PowerQUICC Serial
Internet address is 1.1.1.166/30
MTU 1500 bytes, BW 1544 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec,
reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
Encapsulation HDLC, loopback not set
Keepalive set (10 sec)
Last input 00:00:00, output 00:00:05, output hang never
Last clearing of "show interface" counters never
Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 1135
Queueing strategy: weighted fair
Output queue: 0/1000/64/1135 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
Conversations 0/86/256 (active/max active/max total)
Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
Available Bandwidth 1158 kilobits/sec
5 minute input rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
5 minute output rate 0 bits/sec, 0 packets/sec
3791996 packets input, 722757104 bytes, 0 no buffer
Received 6669 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
1318 input errors, 793 CRC, 379 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 146 abort
5577225 packets output, 3129436062 bytes, 0 underruns
0 output errors, 0 collisions, 2 interface resets
0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
0 carrier transitions
DCD=up DSR=up DTR=up RTS=up CTS=up

quando ligado fica ok o ping se pingo algum site fica em media 20 a 25ms os sites, se pingo a wan remota tbm fica em media de 8ms agora quando começa a navegar ai q vem o problema, lentidão nos sites, se colocar pra fazer download ou upload depois que passa de 50kb/s os pings vão pra mais de 500ms com bastante perca de pacote, agora nao sei se o problema é aqui ou na telefonica, ou no cisco, pois o roteador eu comprei ele usado pela internet, o vendedor me garantiu ele estar ok,

----------


## MarcusMaciel

opa foi mal.. falei merda.. e 

clear count s0/0

pra limpar os contadores... e depois tu faz o show na interface denovo...

----------


## antonoel

> opa foi mal.. falei merda.. e 
> 
> clear count s0/0
> 
> pra limpar os contadores... e depois tu faz o show na interface denovo...


Router#clear count s0/0
Clear "show interface" counters on this interface [confirm]y
Router#
18:44:12: %CLEAR-5-COUNTERS: Clear counter on interface Serial0/0 by console
Router#show int s0/0
Serial0/0 is up, line protocol is up
Hardware is PowerQUICC Serial
Internet address is 1.1.1.166/30
MTU 1500 bytes, BW 1544 Kbit, DLY 20000 usec,
reliability 255/255, txload 1/255, rxload 1/255
Encapsulation HDLC, loopback not set
Keepalive set (10 sec)
Last input 00:00:03, output 00:00:05, output hang never
Last clearing of "show interface" counters 00:00:09
Input queue: 0/75/0/0 (size/max/drops/flushes); Total output drops: 0
Queueing strategy: weighted fair
Output queue: 0/1000/64/0 (size/max total/threshold/drops)
Conversations 0/86/256 (active/max active/max total)
Reserved Conversations 0/0 (allocated/max allocated)
Available Bandwidth 1158 kilobits/sec
5 minute input rate 3000 bits/sec, 3 packets/sec
5 minute output rate 3000 bits/sec, 3 packets/sec
11 packets input, 2501 bytes, 0 no buffer
Received 1 broadcasts, 0 runts, 0 giants, 0 throttles
0 input errors, 0 CRC, 0 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 0 abort
14 packets output, 2612 bytes, 0 underruns
0 output errors, 0 collisions, 0 interface resets
0 output buffer failures, 0 output buffers swapped out
0 carrier transitions
DCD=up DSR=up DTR=up RTS=up CTS=up

os erros que tinha era de entrada? entre a serial do cisco com o modem da telefonica?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

sim agora aparentemente ta normal... depois que colocamos o hdlc.. vc pode testar agora e confirmar se ta tudo ok ou nao ?

----------


## antonoel

nada, fui baixar um arquivo ele esta vindo a 117KB/s até ai normal só q o ping da wan remota esta em 250ms em media quando paro o download cai pra 8ms e os erros já estão:

3 input errors, 1 CRC, 1 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 1 abort

pelo que intendo a wan remota deve estar dentro da central da telefonica e se o ping entre a wan local que é o ip da minha serial com a wan remota esta alto, o link nao tem como ficar bom.

Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=238ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=231ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=225ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=237ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=237ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=8ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=25ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=8ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=7ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=8ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=8ms TTL=254
Resposta de 1.1.1.165: bytes=32 tempo=8ms TTL=254

----------


## MarcusMaciel

talvez seja interessante falar com a telefonica que esta dando muita CRC na sua interface quando vc faz downloads.... e pra sua informacao subir a latencia do ping quando esta sendo realizado um download é normal.. oq nao e normal e ter CRC na interface...

----------


## antonoel

> talvez seja interessante falar com a telefonica que esta dando muita CRC na sua interface quando vc faz downloads.... e pra sua informacao subir a latencia do ping quando esta sendo realizado um download é normal.. oq nao e normal e ter CRC na interface...


mais latencia alta até em LP? pois até pra navegar esta bem lento mesmo sem downloads junto, ta parecendo net discada o adsl ta bem melhor que o dedicado.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

pra navegar nao devia ficar lento... deve subir o ping na hora do download mais pra navegar deveria ser indiferente.. bem estranho esse seu problema... o seu link e de quantos mega pra download/upload ?

----------


## antonoel

> pra navegar nao devia ficar lento... deve subir o ping na hora do download mais pra navegar deveria ser indiferente.. bem estranho esse seu problema... o seu link e de quantos mega pra download/upload ?


 
é uma LP de 1M full, lembrando que como estou afastado da central da telefonica foi preciso instalar um regenerador no meio para que o sinal chegase aqui, neste momento estou com o link somente no meu pc e esta parecendo internet discada. no forum uma pessoa que teve uma lp com regenerador falou que cancelou pois o link nao ficou bom, creio que devo estar neste meio tbm.

----------


## mktguaruja

Eu tenho muito receio em pegar um dedicado da telefonica por esse motivo, eu to distancia da central 4km, mais quando o cara veio testa.. o cara flou que tem 8km de cabo o dobro. Isso em adsl, mais ta complicado. Você ta satisfeito ai com esse dedicado, é bem estavel ?

----------


## antonoel

> Eu tenho muito receio em pegar um dedicado da telefonica por esse motivo, eu to distancia da central 4km, mais quando o cara veio testa.. o cara flou que tem 8km de cabo o dobro. Isso em adsl, mais ta complicado. Você ta satisfeito ai com esse dedicado, é bem estavel ?


eh entao meu problema é este, pela distancia foi colocado o regenerador que é tipo um amplificador de sinal, e pelo que vi não esta dando muito certo não, ainda nao foi 100% ativado meu link esta em testes até dia 15 meu problema esta quando passa de 50% do link, ai a coisa fica feia pior que internet discada, atualmente tenho adsl aqui e com o adsl em uso 100% nao fica tão ruim como ta ficando a lp, ontem a noite limpei os erros da serial e olha hoje como esta já 

56 input errors, 222 CRC, 98 frame, 0 overrun, 0 ignored, 36 abort isto em menos de 10h de uso

----------


## mktguaruja

antonoel, então aqui eu tenho 2 adsl de 4 megas funciona perfeitamente tem dia que o upload fica cravado 500kb/s, so que estou querendo legalizar fazer a parceiria com a localnet, mais to querendo fazer certo então corrento atras de link dedicado mais aqui so tem telefonica e é um absurdo de caro, 

https://under-linux.org/f273/link-de...ntista-137982/

t+

----------


## antonoel

> antonoel, então aqui eu tenho 2 adsl de 4 megas funciona perfeitamente tem dia que o upload fica cravado 500kb/s, so que estou querendo legalizar fazer a parceiria com a localnet, mais to querendo fazer certo então corrento atras de link dedicado mais aqui so tem telefonica e é um absurdo de caro, 
> 
> https://under-linux.org/f273/link-de...ntista-137982/
> 
> t+


tbm estou pegando a lp para legalizar, no meu caso tenho a ctbc e a embratel também, só que fui procurar a embratel e eles só dão cobertura via radio e nem tiveram vontade de dar orçamento já a ctbc ligou falou que ia passar orçamento e estou esperando desde o começo do ano, fui no escritório deles pessoalmente mesmo assim nada, só sobrou a telefônica mesmo, eles devem pensar quem um link de 1mb é pouco pra eles venderem então tão nem ai.

----------


## mktguaruja

Cara a ctbc seria melhor via..tem uns amigos que usa e tão bastante satisfeito, t+

----------


## mktguaruja

Então amigo você conseguiu ai resolver o problema, to quase fechando aqui 2 megas por par metalico, roteador alugado com eles. Mais fico com receio, porque é 36 meses de fidelidade, e ja tive tantos problemas com a telefonica, é complicado. Mais se você ficar satisfeito ai talvez eu assine pois quero trabalar legalizado e tudo certo. t+ c puder add no msn [email protected] .

----------

